# Moffat - Scotland



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello all,

Ros and I are looking to venture to Moffat to visit Craigieburn Gardens as she who must be obeyed knows the owners and I am going along for the ride! :wink:

It is not often that we venture that far north and wondered if anyone could recommend any "must see" attractions in the area?

Secondly due to the distance I thought it might be nice to stop off in the lake district on the way up and back. Maybe one night on the way up and two or three on the way back down. Any recommendations for a nice site for the two of us and the two dogs would be appreciated.

Thanks

Keith


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Keith, the camp site at Tebay services is good for a night halt. I am unsure if it is open all year.
http://www.msatrivia.co.uk/m6tebayw.asp

Ray


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

The Grey Mare's Tail waterfall, one of the highest in Scotland near to Moffat, because of the recent heavy rainfall, should be quite a show.
viator


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

If you are coming this far and have the time how about
A bit of the Lakes on the way up then Moffat 
You could then venture further in to D and G or do a bit of a loop of
Moffat to Peebles then Melrose Kelso etc then head south through Northumbria


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Just back from Moffat about an hour ago, great place and site is in the town itself. The birthplace of Lord Dowding, head of fighter command during the BofB; also of McAdam of road surface fame. There is a great memorial to Air Marshal Dowding in the town park, five minutes walk from the site. The waterfall as already mentioned, a wee bit more strenuous walk. For a great pint of the black stuff, the pub attached to the Buccleuch Arms hotel, good snacks as well. Good whisky shops at the back of the Moffat Toffee shop and in the woolen mill. And, if you want a great laugh, if you have a very good sense of humour, go into the antique shop at the top of the high street, the guy who runs it is a religious fanatic, but good fun; he will tell you what hell is! Just up the motorway at Leadhills, history of lead mining in Scotland.

Enjoy your visit

Dave


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi!

If you are a rare northern venturer you may not have seen Hadrian's Wall yet. The link should connect you to a decent thread from a couple of years ago - the wall won't have changed much since 

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-50871-.html

Basically turn right at the border going north or left at the border going south :?

Have a great time!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you got to grey mares tail, look out for the peregrine falcons as there's a mating pare nesting at the top of the falls, go left if you're not too fit, go right if you think your hard enough, it's one hell of a walk.

Continue on the same road to Selkirk, via St Marys Loch, food emporium, and tilly sheils pub with camping there.


The white roads round there are good to get away from it all.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

For something different you could visit the Tibetan Buddhist Centre.
There is plenty of space to park your motorhome and you'll be made very welcome.

We visited it last year.

sameling


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've been there a few times now, a lovely place to visit, very peaceful.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Well despite the weathers best efforts we have made it to Tebay Services for the night. What a drive that was! 8O 

300 miles today and boy did it rain! Only around 80 in the morning to get to Craigieburn Gardens.

This reminds me of my trip to Ireland in the summer........ :roll: :wink: :lol: 

Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain.  :lol: 

Keith


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Forcast for next two days is ok
Have fun
Your not far away at Tebay


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

KeiththeBigUn said:


> Well despite the weathers best efforts we have made it to Tebay Services for the night. What a drive that was! 8O
> 
> Keith


Out of interest, what's the site at Tebay like?

We've passed it a few times and thought it would be a very handy stopover point on the North/South journey.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Moffat! what a nice place and the Camping & Caravaning site is in a great location.
If you go through the back gate you can walk to the garden centre and have a coffee or what ever.
What about the old sweet shop?

A good overnight spot is at the top of Shap junction 39. Great for wilding FOC and what a view!


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Kieth

How did the rest of the trip go?


----------

